# Small shepherds anyone??



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

please post pictures too!! even if the dogs not yours haha,, i have been wondering if only i have a small shepherd,, she is only 50 pounds! full grown,, i met one small shepherd her size, but thats it haha ! thanks so much


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

It's so hard to tell in a photo without a comparision! Molly is 9 months old and weighs in at 50 pounds, I know she has a bit of growing to do, but she will always be small.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

as the saying goes "good things come in small packages"


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

]yea sophie will be 10 months and she weighs about 50...last time she was at vet was last of june 1st of july, she weighed 45 pounds.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> as the saying goes "good things come in small packages"


haha true! she can do alot of things big shepherds cant haha


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This is an old pic -Aurora v Eichenluft


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

holland said:


> This is an old pic -Aurora v Eichenluft


 
:wub: aw my ! so pretty


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

heres my gal sophie


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> heres my gal sophie


 
pretty girl


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The standard says:



> The desired _height_ for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches.


How tall is your bitch? I'm guessing she's probably right in the standard.

Most people in the US are used to seeing OVERsized GSDs. It's that whole 'bigger is better' mentality we seem to have.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> The standard says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i personally do not like the "bigger better" unheathy,, my friend had a 160 pound GSD and he was huge!! he had bone and joint problems at age 2! :/ so sad... shilo is... 23 1/2 " tall


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

ive seen sooo namy tall gangly ones too, but they are just as thin just freakishly tall, im not sure if shilo is the different one or if they are


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

does anyone know how to put on some wieght or muscle?? (on my small shepherd) shes just so thin :/


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

I was told by a breeder that GSD's Physically mature for 2 full years (meaning growing). If this is true she could still grow


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Perfect thread for our Audrey  She usually weighs in right at around 55 lbs, which is likely within standard but compared to even our other female, she is a petite little thing.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

My female was about 47lbs but she ad more personality than either of my large shepherds! She was tiny but her personality more than made up for it!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

my little girl is tiiiinnnnyy!!! and shes sooo thin! people think im starving her!  people have actually asked if i do not feed her! shes two now, we dont know what to think haha


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My girl is 24 1/2" tall and about 65 lbs so I would think your girl is right where she should be.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya is 21.5" and 50lbs. She is a bit petite and finer boned but as you can see from her head shot I don't think she looks miniature.


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

This is my girl..she's only about 50lbs..and always so lean! The vet always tells me her weight is healthy but she always looks scrawny to me!

She's a very happy girl.

One of the photos is her next to a new rescue dog Tyson for a size compare. He is 61lbs (underweight..he should be 75lbs) and he's only 9 months old!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's my "fun sized" male, he's 22" to 23" Last weigh in was 63 pounds, when we first got him he was 59 pounds. (It's a little blurry, my camera was on the wrong setting.)


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

beautiful dogs!! i love seeing small ones like shilo,, she walks funny sometims haha i love her shes little wierdo


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Lola is small too, 7 months and 40 pounds.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Our new female is so pretty, it's funny I found this thread because I too, am tired of people asking me if she's a puppy, asking me why she's so small, etc. So much that I took her to the vet yesterday to weigh her, she's 65 lbs. Not sure about her height but she is lean, very narrow in the back.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

blcm said:


> Our new female is so pretty, it's funny I found this thread because I too, am tired of people asking me if she's a puppy, asking me why she's so small, etc. So much that I took her to the vet yesterday to weigh her, she's 65 lbs. Not sure about her height but she is lean, very narrow in the back.


I had a lady ask me how many months old Blitz was. I told her he was 5 years (he has grey on his muzzle and everything). She then informed me that he couldn't be purebred.


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Greydusk, I know what you mean! My female is almost 5, she is also greying under her chin..."is she purebred is always the next question"...I am trying to upload my pic but i guess it is not the correct size. I am trying to figure out how to make it smaller then upload it...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is about 56lbs and 22 inches. But she looks rather skinny and small.Her built reminds me of a Coyote. :/ Her paws are small though.lol














































She is very agile and athletic for her size:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilos almost two and shes already gray! haha


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix'sisters pound 45lbs when Phenix pounds 97lbs (no fat). I think 50-60lbs for a female is good.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There was a Shepherd in the rescue I fostered for who was only 40 pounds-- and not underweight. Actually my foster GSD at the time also weighed 40 pounds but he was VERY skinny. This girl wasn't skinny, and she looked like a purebred GSD just much smaller than normal, proportioned properly for her smaller size.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso is 3 years old and only weighs 60-65


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The German standard states 21.5 inches as within correct size parameters for a female shepherd. That really is not very big. 

It seems to me that I have not seem very many Shepherds that were small or below standard. I have many, many who were over the standard though. It tends to skew our perceptions, I think.


----------



## DebGem (Apr 7, 2010)

*this is the truth... everyone worries too much about GSD's*



bmasplund said:


> I was told by a breeder that GSD's Physically mature for 2 full years (meaning growing). If this is true she could still grow


I have been chastised a million times for my "skinny bony shepherds" prior to two yrs old and I just laugh and say wait and watch. The child eats like a horse, he's got energy that burns it off! So now, my Mercury's filling out, getting his muscle mass in place and everyone's oohing and ahhhing! 

The pups who really are good size but they're starting to stretch out like youngsters will and the skinny oohs are starting... and I laugh and say wait and watch, we've got a year and a half to watch them fill out... and when they do, they're gonna turn the heads and make those who fear them, really watcch them. 

It's the nature of a GSD... and there's 3 builds, none of them are wrong, just different, like coats and colors. That's the beauty of GSD's to me... so many differences. 

What I don't like is when someone tries to pass off a purebred to me that's definitely got chow/terrier/lab or collie or dobie or some other breed in it and because MOST of it looks GSD they claim purebred but no papers... not good.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Samba said:


> The German standard states 21.5 inches as within correct size parameters for a female shepherd. That really is not very big.
> 
> It seems to me that I have not seem very many Shepherds that were small or below standard. I have many, many who were over the standard though. It tends to skew our perceptions, I think.


That's so true. BOTH my female GSD's are at/over 24" and I get told they are small all the time (WHAT!!! :wild: )

REMEMBER, if you have a smaller GSD it's your DUTY to start agility cause the smaller size can really tear up the course!!! BEAT THE BORDER COLLIES!!!! :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> REMEMBER, if you have a smaller GSD it's your DUTY to start agility cause the smaller size can really tear up the course!!! BEAT THE BORDER COLLIES!!!! :wub:


:rofl:


----------



## TheZolo (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi! I now this thread is rather old by now, but I just wanted to say I JUST measured my female GSD, and she is 21.5 inches. A very beautiful, solid black girl. And, MaggieRoseLee, don't forget about disc! I just started disc training with my 17 months or so German Shepherd and she is doing fantastic! She's doing great catches and very basic jumps (leg jumps, etc.) and will soon begin working on vaults. Also, for the agility, she really does "tear up the course"! A very fast little thing indeed!


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That's so true. BOTH my female GSD's are at/over 24" and I get told they are small all the time (WHAT!!! :wild: )
> 
> REMEMBER, if you have a smaller GSD it's your DUTY to start agility cause the smaller size can really tear up the course!!! BEAT THE BORDER COLLIES!!!! :wub:


On the other hand, my 13 month female is 58 cm and 27kg and does protection work like a boss.


----------



## Breanne-93 (Oct 10, 2014)

This is copper, he's almost 7 months old. I find him fairly short for his age. Sorry don't really have good pictures to show


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

My boy is 3 months old tomorrow, and 17-18lb as of Sunday. People don't believe me when I say how old he is, and if they do believe me, they say he's not purebred.

I think he's just a late bloomer though, cuz the paws, head, and knees are pretty darn big!


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

This is tala she is about 22 inches at the withers and weights around 50 to 55lbs. I always get people asking if she is a puppy. When i tell them that she is three years old they always say "she must be a mutt" or "she can't be a German shepherd".


----------

